# Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis



## androidmuppet (Aug 25, 2013)

What classic 16bit console do you like the best.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 25, 2013)

Genesis

Blast processor bitches


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 25, 2013)

Genesis hasn't left as strong as a legacy as SNES since Sega is pretty bad at branding, but I enjoy the Genesis' best games more than the SNES even if they are less known.


Fav games from SNES

FFV
FFIV
Earthbound
Megaman & Bass
Contra 3
Super Metroid


Fav games from Genesis

Snatcher
Lunar 
Shining Force 1&2
Streets of Rage 2
Sonic 2
Gunstar Heroes
NHL 94


Some games I haven't gotten around to playing from either side that are big like Link to the Past or Phantasy Star IV, but the action-esque games from Genesis are so fun.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 25, 2013)

I preferred Super Nintendo.

Super Mario, Link to the past, Chrono Trigger.  The games just seemed more timeless to me.

I can still play those games even to this day.


----------



## teddy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll take phantasy star 4, streets of rage, golden axe, and shining force personally. though snes had a lot of classics i like getting into


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2013)

I never owned a Genesis in its prime, so I can't really say anything without being biased. My parents gifted me with Nintendo stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2013)

SNES has probably the best line up of games I've seen, so I'd say SNES.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

The Genesis definitely gave the SNES a run for its money

Almost proved having the most grunt meant nothing


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the Genesis did a better job at covering more genres than the SNES did. SNES kills the Genesis in RPGs, but the Genesis beats it at most other genres I can think of or is close.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 25, 2013)

The SNES is my favorite console of all time and also the one that has aged the best in my opinion.
 Super Metroid, Final Fantasy VI, Chrono Trigger, Donkey Kong 2, A Link To The Past, Megaman X, Super Mario World and countless others are basically as enjoyable to play today as they were back then.

Lunar for Genesis was excellent though. Oh, and spoiler tag that photo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2013)

Tough call. I enjoyed playing both systems, but I always leaned a bit more towards the SNES. 

I just found myself enjoying games like Super Mario World, F-Zero, etc... more than Sonic 2/3

TMNT IV: Turtles in Time (snes) > TMNT Hyperstone Heist (sega)


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 25, 2013)

Batman returns for snes was also pretty awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think the Genesis did a better job at covering more genres than the SNES did. SNES kills the Genesis in RPGs, but the Genesis beats it at most other genres I can think of or is close.



more genres than the SNES?
like what?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2013)

Genesis DID have Herzog Zwei...


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> more genres than the SNES?
> like what?



Run and Gun, Shoot em ups, every sports genre, beat em ups, tactical RPG (close because of tactics ogre), strategy games in general, fighting, visual/adventure game.  

I think the Genesis has a better 2D platforming selection, though that one might rustle some jimmies . Not too big on DKC country or Super Mario World. Genesis has 5 Sonic titles just by itself, but some nice gems in Rocket Knight Adventures, Ristar, Kid Chameleon, Pulstar, Dynamite Hedy and a chunk load of Disney games (SNES had a nice collection of Disney platformers as well). 



I prefer Run and Guns for SNES but mainly because I've played more from that platform (I'd put the Megaman X games as Run and Gun), haven't gotten around to diving into that portion for Genesis' library. But Genesis is usually credited to have better run and guns.




They both covered the same genres, but I find Genesis having more variety in most of them. Snes seems better for exploration expansive based games and RPGs.

It's kind of a shame that Sega has never been very good at establishing franchises. To some the Genesis will largely be remembered by Sonic only .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2013)

lol guys. 

SNES.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2013)

Super Nintendo rapes the Genesis.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Run and Gun, Shoot em ups, every sports genre, beat em ups, tactical RPG (close because of tactics ogre), strategy games in general, fighting, visual/adventure game.
> 
> I think the Genesis has a better 2D platforming selection, though that one might rustle some jimmies . Not too big on DKC country or Super Mario World. Genesis has 5 Sonic titles just by itself, but some nice gems in Rocket Knight Adventures, Ristar, Kid Chameleon, Pulstar, Dynamite Hedy and a chunk load of Disney games (SNES had a nice collection of Disney platformers as well).
> 
> ...


So in other words not more genres. Nice. To. Know.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So in other words not more genres. Nice. To. Know.



The Genesis is more versatile in quality games in more genres. Didn't literally mean that the SNES didn't have Shoot em Ups lol. Don't really like your sarcastic tone, seem to always like this when ever Nintendo is being discussed.

The war is long over bro, Nintendo won.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2013)

Super Metroid and Castlevania IV were better platformers than anything on the Genesis doe O:


----------



## Lulu (Aug 26, 2013)

These dudes always gotta come up with tough choices. Why can't there just be a simple choice thread ?  
On topic. I had both(still have boths emulators too ) . So its tough to be even biased. But imma go with snes. That mario


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2013)

genesis does what nintendon't

*Spoiler*: __ 



seriously tho SNES


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 26, 2013)

Probably the SNES. It had my Marios, my Final Fantasies and dat Earthbound.

But Genesis had my Sonics, which I can honestly say almost made it a tie with that aspect alone


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess SNES.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Super Metroid and Castlevania IV were better platformers than anything on the Genesis doe O:



^ (use bro), do you even Ristar, Gunstar Heroes, Altered Beast, Kid Chameleon, QuackShot, Contra: Hard Corps, Vectorman games, Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure, Strider, Tiny Toons: Buster?s Hidden Treasure, Alien Soldier, Castlevania: Bloodlines, Dynamite Heady, Heartworm Jim games, Shinobi 3, Rocket Knight Adventures, Toejam and Earl games, Pulseman?

Fucking Genesis was a platformer orgy full of originality, fun and pussy. I do remember the Disney Genesis games being crap compared to the SNES since those were made by Capcom during its glory days. Although Lion King was good, and incredibly fucking brutal.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 27, 2013)

SNES.  Genesis really can't compete considering my two favorite games are SNES games...


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 27, 2013)

SNES is second only to the PS2 for me for best console ever. Sega Genesis, it was really good but I wouldn't call it outstanding or anything.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

alttp > genesis


But still whenever I went to a friend's home who has genesis, I was always tempted to play his sonic games.


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 27, 2013)

I like them both, since each had very good and unique exclusives.

(Owned both also)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm more of a Mega Drive/Genesis guy, i never had a Super Nintendo though.


----------



## DaKakz (Aug 27, 2013)

Link to the past, Chrono Trigger, Mario World, Donkey Kong Country 2 >>>>>> any other console.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 27, 2013)

Super Nintendo had the Super Gameboy.

Best add on for the console.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 27, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> genesis does what nintendon't
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol, pretty much exactly what I wanted to type.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2013)

I grew up with genesis and never owned a super nintendo so I'm totally biased on this one.

FF6/Chrono Trigger/Super Metroid were all awesome though.


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 27, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I'm more of a Mega Drive/Genesis guy, i never had a Super Nintendo though.



In Portugal Super Nintendo and Super Nintendo games were expensive as hell! 

Do you remember it?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 27, 2013)

They were like 14000$00 or something, 70 euros in todays money but taking in consideration the inflation or whatever they would be something like 100 euros at least today, almost make modern games seem cheap, buying games back then was a big investment.


----------

